# Windshield washer fluid in the tires



## maddogcase

Have recently bought a simplicity regent 22/44. With the rollers never coming off the ground I am having a difficult time climbing the hill in my back yard. I have heard that putting windshield washer fluid in the tires would help with this problem. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Thomas

Welcome to TF.

Filling rear tires gives them weight/ballast fot grip,also type of tire thread would make differants.
What type of soil..grass,dirt, etc.


----------



## maddogcase

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.
> 
> Filling rear tires gives them weight/ballast fot grip,also type of tire thread would make differants.
> What type of soil..grass,dirt, etc.


Thomas I have turf saver tires on the tractor. I am cutting Bermuda grass on Georgia clay. The tire size is 22/10. The hill I am trying to climb is about a 10 per cent grade. I didn't know if the washer fluid would make a difference with that small of tire. I would think I could get at least 4 gal. To each tire.


----------



## Thomas

By the sounds some sort of bar thread needed,or maybe light set tire chains.


----------



## pogobill

Have you thought about maybe adding some weight to the tractor in general, just to see if it would help? I've never heard of the washer fluid in the tires trick before, sounds like it could do a number on your lawn if you had a leak... not to mention poisoning the local pet population. There is a non toxic RV antifreeze that might be safer, although just as difficult to get into the tires.
How about an old inner tube from a car cut in half and filled with sand as a temporary fix to see if the weight will help. That would give you two weights, one for up front, and one to wrap around behind your seat. The rubber would be easier on the paint job than piling on concrete blocks!! :lmao: If it works, you could look at installing brackets up front and at the rear to install small suitcase weights that could be removed when not required.

Four tires with 4 gallons of liquid each = 16 x 8.35 would add about 134 lbs. Not sure you could get that much fluid in the tire to start with.

Just a few thoughts, let us know how you make out


----------



## john walsh

My Cub Cadet 1200 needed weight in the rear, due to my hilly yard and pushing dirt or gravel or snow w/ a 48" blade. I filled my rather old and checked turf tires with old, drained antifreeze. Since the tires are considerably old and checked, I won't feel bad if this doesn't work out, but so far, so good. No leaks and the traction is much improved. Have been filled for the past 6 months and really helped traction with a 6" snow storm. If this causes problems, I'll report to the group, but it has been fine so far.


----------



## 1951-TO30

I agree with Pogobill's idea. Try the temporary ballast idea first. Then if the extra weight doesn't solve your problem, you haven't wasted a lot of effort getting that fluid in the tires. If it does solve the problem, then you can look at a permanent installation for those weights or can add some non-toxic fluid to your tires.
Good luck!


----------



## ferguson2case

You can buy the fill valves at any tractor supply house to add liquid ballast to tires. The RV Antifreeze is the better option if you go this route as you can get it non-toxic. If you ever have a flat it's all gone and you don't want your stock or pets getting into any ethylene glycol. They eat the grass it is on, lay in it or lick off their feet. It is pure poison. From experience this is an awful way to see animals die.


----------



## wjjones

ferguson2case said:


> You can buy the fill valves at any tractor supply house to add liquid ballast to tires. The RV Antifreeze is the better option if you go this route as you can get it non-toxic. If you ever have a flat it's all gone and you don't want your stock or pets getting into any ethylene glycol. They eat the grass it is on, lay in it or lick off their feet. It is pure poison. From experience this is an awful way to see animals die.




I have seen it, and its not a pretty sight I cut out all toxic chemicals years ago. I had this happen to every cat, and kitten we had, and I will not repeat it ever.


----------



## jhgky448

hey to all just wanted to say you can get a adptar at napa that will fit either regularor fluid valve stem it has garden hose fitting on other end with air bleed button you can use water in warm weather i have been using cheap bilge pump for boat and short piece of garden hose for years none of this is very costly simply put fluid of choice in barrel "plastic best use battery to run bilege pump i have filled big equipment tires fluid is much better thaqn weights as it puts weight day ctly to ground this is my opinion from years of experince but to each his own have a great day better week from ky


----------



## Argee

You can break the bead and flood the tire with washer fluid and do a rope tourniquet around the tire to reinflate. You get about 8 lbs per gallon.


----------



## ferguson2case

wjjones said:


> I have seen it, and its not a pretty sight I cut out all toxic chemicals years ago. I had this happen to every cat, and kitten we had, and I will not repeat it ever.


Amen. I lost 2 good dogs. Didn't know the cause for a week. My own stupidity.


----------



## GTcollector

So when did they start putting ethyl glycol in WW, my brand has soap and a small amount of ammonia, I know antifreeze has EG, but not WW. Try a Duro Frontier tire or another more aggressive turf tire, the tires you have now are only suitable for flat ground with no dew


----------



## ferguson2case

Earlier in this post:

My Cub Cadet 1200 needed weight in the rear, due to my hilly yard and pushing dirt or gravel or snow w/ a 48" blade. I filled my rather old and checked turf tires with old, drained antifreeze. Since the tires are considerably old and checked, I won't feel bad if this doesn't work out, but so far, so good. No leaks and the traction is much improved. Have been filled for the past 6 months and really helped traction with a 6" snow storm. If this causes problems, I'll report to the group, but it has been fine so far.

This was stated. We don't want anyone making this happen.


----------

